# Chicago's New Skyline By 2009!



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Fordham Spire 
Will be the new tallest in NA!

Chicago Skyline Diagram 


































Fordham Spire location:









Some discussion on scc:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238001
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214107
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238581

My rendition of our new skyline in 2009 without Trump & waterview from arieal:









Oh, don't forget that some of the rendered pics below excluded the two other supertalls that are being constructing(Trump tower & Waterview) which are also next to the chicago river!

Here are the pics..enjoy!
with trump tower & waterview in render:








without them in render:









































































:eek2:
The Master, Calatrava at work


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Doesn't have trump in it! It looks cool tho. Although i do think the new bulding freatured here is a bit close to the water...


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

demanjo said:


> Doesn't have trump in it! It looks cool tho. Although i do think the new bulding freatured here is a bit close to the water...












This rendering has Trump (u/c) and Waterview (proposed) included in it. It was done by STR, i.e., he added Trump and Waterview to a pre-existing rendering (he's great). Note: This rendering, however, does not include many other buildings that will be completed by 2009.


For those unfamiliar with the Waterview, here are renderings. It is a proposal that is looking more and more like it will become a reality. To be located on Wacker, it will be 1030 feet and around 85 stories. The architecture firm is Teng.




















There is also a preliminary proposal to build an 887 foot, 90-story Mandarin Hotel. It would be residential/hotel and would stand at Lake and Stetson. No renderings have been released yet. But if Waterview, Fordham Spire, and Mandarin are all eventually built, Chicago would have seven supertall buildings (along with Sears, Hancock, Aon, and Trump). Very exciting.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^^
Thanks Hydrogen, for the additions!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

demanjo said:


> Doesn't have trump in it! It looks cool tho. Although i do think the new bulding freatured here is a bit close to the water...


Yea, doesn't it looks like a water twister! Really cool! :cheers:


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Chicago is incredible. I am visiting over new years, i can't wait to explore.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Have a blast man.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago's era of supertall boom has finally revived. Now we can share our skyline with 4 different states,lol!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I think CHicago is the only city to show 4 states, that none of the 4 states border the other 3 states. Yay, for chicago...


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Yea, doesn't it looks like a water twister! Really cool! :cheers:


No offense but it looks like a glass drill.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> I think CHicago is the only city to show 4 states, that none of the 4 states border the other 3 states. Yay, for chicago...


Hey Azn_chi_boi!

Isn't it exciting, now that we have tons new additions to our skyline and new perspective in da distant as well!  

Here is my rendition for the new chicago skyline in 2009, enjoy.... :cheers: 
I didn't include the Trump & Waterview in the new skyline so please use your imagination. They should be on the right of Fordham Spire on this arieral shots
BTW, this is again my favorite desktop background...  








:eek2:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Great for Chicago!

Awesome building.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This building is proposed , and in the USA , it could very well mean a pipe dream !!

btw , it is only me or is chocago looking rather "small" in that aerial photo ?? i though it would have a lot more scrapers !!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> This building is proposed , and in the USA , it could very well mean a pipe dream !!
> 
> btw , it is only me or is chocago looking rather "small" in that aerial photo ?? i though it would have a lot more scrapers !!


Not sure what you mean by "small" but I can tell you that chicago is as big a mega city gets since it is from the air away from the city, there are certainly more scrapers in that cluster of chicago loop most of them hidden by the supertalls. As far as the scrapers go, the pic cut out tons of north lake shore resident scrapers. 

If the plane fly from evanston area towards indiana, you will understant what I mean. It is a rather good nearby of downtown arieal!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i dont know , i would say surfers paradise has a larger skyline !!! how many kilometers is it from one end where the buildings start to where they end ?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> i dont know , i would say surfers paradise has a larger skyline !!! how many kilometers is it from one end where the buildings start to where they end ?


about 20 miles or 30 km from south of chicago loop to near evanston(north suburban city) along the lake shore drive, trust me, if you ever in chicago, you gotta ride topless on da nice day from north to south on the lake shore drive!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

20 mile "straight" line of skyscrapers !!! i dont think so ?? are you pisitively sure ?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Here are the southern part of chicago skyline:


































Here are couple of shot from the resident scraper looking to chicago skyline:  certainly only half way from where the skyline end at the evanston

























Can surfer city have this kinda view like chicago? :|


----------



## eon (Jan 23, 2005)

This skyline will get us the 2016 Olympics.

And even if it doesn't . . . damn it's a beautiful sight!

I'm still very confident that Fordham will be constructed, unlike some of the pundits and talking heads.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> 20 mile "straight" line of skyscrapers !!! i dont think so ?? are you pisitively sure ?


He means the whole city.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah, this is sweet. 

I think it will look MUCH better when it's built, and it will probably fit in a hell of a lot better aswell.


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

elliot said:


> The Chicago "drop-off" is just bizarre. It just stops.


Elliot - I suspect that you are picking up on the zone beyond the Sears Tower, which is railroad yards (many now unused, from the days when Chicago was North America's RR center). Chicago's CBD ("The Loop") has a square shape, with the RR & industrial zones on one side (the top of the photo, which actually is South), the Chicago River on two other sides, and then of course Lake Michigan to the left. These physical constraints to growth are perhaps the main reasons why Chicago built upwards.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Fordham looks like a vanilla smoothie swirl


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

it's tall, it's impressive, but i think it's...ehm...a bit ugly


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

DarkFenX said:


> No offense but it looks like a glass drill.


That's why the arcitecture community as nicknamed it "the drillbit". Hey, does anyone here have any info. on the other 2000 ft proposal? It was with the Fordham spire on the front page of last Sunday's Tribune. I forget the name, other than that the arcitecture community has named it "tweezer tower".


----------

